# Pasiva con dativo



## Luchjo

Hola a todos. Quisiera verificar si la frase pasiva con dativo es posible en alemán.


> _Der Friseur schnitt dem Buben die Haare. _


¿La anterior frase existiría en forma pasiva de la siguiente manera?:


> _Dem Buben wurden vom Friseur die Haare geschnitten._


¿Y analógicamente, serían posibles también las siguientes?:


> _Der Kundin wurde von der Schneiderin ein Kleid gemacht.
> Dem Kunden wurde von dem Autowäscher sein Auto gewaschen.
> Dem Model wurde von dem Fotograf ein Foto gemacht.
> Dem Mädchen wurden von dem Augenarzt seine Augen untersucht.
> Der Blondine wurden von der Friseurin die Haare gemacht._


----------



## Alemanita

Hola, Luchjo.

La primera frase en forma pasiva está bien.
De los demás ejemplos la única que no me gusta es la del modelo, a la cual fue hecha una foto. Pero no sabría explicarte por qué. Ojalá vengan los expertos en gramática y lo expliquen. (A mi me suena como que no le fue sacada la foto a ella sino que el fotógrafo hizo una foto para ella.)
Y seguramente también te dirán de que manera se pueden reformular las frases para que suenen mejor. Pero esta no es tu pregunta, ¿no es cierto?


----------



## Luchjo

Mil gracias, Alemanita. Sí, también quisiera saber si es posible, cómo las frases sonarían mejor. ¿Y cómo diríamos entonces mejor la del (o la) modelo y el fotógrafo? ¿Qué tal _Dem Model wurde von dem Fotograf* sein* Foto gemacht_?


----------



## Tonerl

> _*Der Friseur schnitt dem Buben die Haare.*_





> _*Dem Buben wurden *__*(vom Friseur)*__* die Haare geschnitten.*_





> _*Ich habe "vom Friseur" in Klammern gesetzt, weil die Person oder der Ausführende der Handlung in einem Satz, der durch das Verb selbst bezeichnet wird, weggelassen werden kann.
> He puesto entre paréntesis "de la peluquería" porque se puede omitir la persona o el que realiza la acción de una frase denotada por el propio verbo *_


 


> _*Dem Kunden wurde das/sein Auto in der Autowaschanlage gewaschen.*_


_*Das Auto des Kunden wurde (in der Autowaschanlage) gewaschen
Des Kunden Auto wurde (in der Autowaschanlage) gewaschen (Genitivo - lenguaje elevado)*_



> _*Der Kundin wurde von der Schneiderin ein Kleid genäht
> Der Kundin wurde ein Kleid genäht*_





> _*Dem Model wurde von dem Fotograf ein Foto gemacht.*_





> _*Das Model wurde von einem Fotografen fotografiert/abgelichtet/geknipst*_





> _*Von dem Model wurde von einem Fotografen eine Aufnahme gemacht/ein Foto geschossen*_





> _*Dem Mädchen wurden von dem Augenarzt seine Augen untersucht.  *_


_*Die Augen des Mädchens wurden von einem Augenarzt untersucht*_



> _*Der Blondine wurden von der Friseurin die Haare gemacht.*_





> _*Der Blondine wurden von der/einer Friseurin die Haare geschnitten/gefärbt/gewaschen/gemacht....  etc.*_


----------



## Luchjo

¡Muchas gracias, Tonerl!


----------



## Luchjo

Como lo que estoy buscando son seis frases pasivas con objeto dativo y acusativo, y las dos que me señalaron como incorrectas no funcionan así, se me ocurren estas otras:


> Die Sekretärin leitete der Chefin die Telefonate weiter.
> _Der Chefin wurden von der Sekretärin die Telefonate weitergeleitet._
> Der Schuster repariert dem Sportler die Stiefel.
> _Dem Sportler wurden vom Schuster die Stiefel repariert._


Creo que esas sí funcionan, pero por favor confírmenmelas.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Puedes decirme de dónde has sacado estas frases ?
Estás haciendo un curso de alemán ?

Estas frases no son del todo erróneas, (en ningún caso) pero no corresponden necesariamente al "alto alemán" habitual, creo que son más bien "expresiones dialectales y regionales", pero por favor, ésta es mi opinión puramente personal ; así que, retiro lo dicho!

Todavía me divierto mucho ayudándote !!! 🙋‍♂️*_


_*Die Sekretärin leitete der Chefin die Telefonate weiter.  
Der Chefin wurden von der Sekretärin die Telefonate weitergeleitet.

Die Sekretärin leitete die Telefonate/Anrufe an die Chefin weiter
Die Telefonate/Anrufe wurden (von der Sekretärin) an die Chefin weitergeleitet

Der Schuster repariert dem Sportler die Stiefel.
Dem Sportler wurden (vom Schuster) die Stiefel repariert 

Der Schuster repariert die Stiefel des Sportlers
Die Stiefel des Sportlers vurden (vom Schuster) repariert*_


----------



## Luchjo

Je je, ¿qué comes que adivinas, Tonerl? Gracias por preguntarme. En efecto, sabes que aquí acudimos mucho los profesores de alemán. Estoy preparando una lección en la que a partir de una misma imagen se practiquen estructuras con el pasivo, el verbo _lassen +_ pronombre reflexivo y el pasivo con verbos modales. Primera imagen:

Der Friseur schnitt dem Buben die Haare.
       = Dem Buben wurden vom Friseur die Haare geschnitten.
Man hat ihm die Haare geschnitten. = Es wurden ihm die Haare geschnitten.
Er bat den Friseur, ihm die Haare zu schneiden.      
        = Er ließ sich die Haare schneiden. = Er hat sich die Haare schneiden lassen.
Er ging zum Friseur, um sich die Haare schneiden zu lassen.
Wozu ist er zum Friseur gegangen?
Er ist dorthin gegangen, um sich die Haare schneiden zu lassen.
Warum ist er zum Friseur gegangen?
Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm haben die Haare geschnitten werden müssen.

Segunda imagen, con las mismas estructuras:
Die Schneiderin machte der Kundin ein Kleid.
etc.

Obviamente, la idea es mostrar frases que suenen como cotidianas, que le suenen normal al germanohablante, y de alto alemán mejor que dialectales. Que tengan una estructura gramatical muy parecida en cada imagen para que sean didácticas (como en la imagen que me corregiste, _Die Sekretärin leitete die Telefonate an die Chefin weiter, _la estructura con dativo no funciona, ahí ya prefiero descartar esa y buscar otro ejemplo que sí me sirva).

Las frases las estoy creando yo mismo a partir de algo que se pueda representar visualmente y según las estructuras que quiero mostrar: por eso necesito verificar y verificar.

Ahora que sabes lo que estoy haciendo te agradezco aún más por divertirte ayudándome, ja ja ja.


----------



## Tonerl

Warum ist er zum Friseur gegangen?

Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm haben die Haare geschnitten werden müssen.
Er ist dorthin gegangen/er ging dorthin, _*weil ihm die Haare (wieder) geschnitten werden müssen*_


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias, Tonnerl. ¿Y cómo dirías «Él fue allá porque le *tenían *que cortar el pelo»? (no en _Präsens Passiv _sino en _Perfekt Passiv_, si es posible).


----------



## Tonerl

Luchjo said:


> Gracias, _*Tonnerl*_



_*"Tonnerl" es el diminutivo de "tonelada"!
En alemán podría significar también que soy un 
"gordito", así que ahora estoy totalmente ofendido y no volveré a ayudarte, ja,ja !!! *_


_*Él fue allá porque le tenían que cortar el pelo
Er ging dorthin, weil er sich die Haare schneiden lassen musste.

El perfecto pasivo se forma con el presente del verbo auxiliar "sein", el participio pasado II del verbo y "worden" - el participio perfecto de „werden".*_


----------



## Luchjo

Muchas gracias, Tonerl, y también por el apunte sobre la _toneladita_, ja, ja_. _

Tienes razón en cuanto al perfecto pasivo, aunque yo me refiero al modelo que va con verbo modal y en oración subordinada. Ejemplo:


> Es ist klar, dass der Verletzte sofort _hat operiert werden müssen._


Por eso creía que 


> Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm _haben die Haare geschnitten werden müssen_.


podía ser una frase correcta.


----------



## Alemanita

Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm _haben die Haare geschnitten werden müssen_.

Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm die Haare geschnitten werden mussten.

Er geht dorthin, weil ihm die Haare geschnitten werden müssen.

Es ist klar, dass der Mann hat frisiert werden müssen.


----------



## Tonerl

#9 Mittwoch 15.24

Warum ist er zum Friseur gegangen?

Er ist dorthin gegangen, weil ihm haben die Haare geschnitten werden müssen.   
Er ist dorthin gegangen/er ging dorthin, _*weil ihm die Haare (wieder) geschnitten werden müssen*_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es ist klar, dass der Verletzte *sofort *_*hat operiert werden müssen.*_

Es ist klar, dass der Verletzte_* sofort operiert werden musste*_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Modalverbkonstruktionen:
(operiert worden sein =  Perfekt Passiv von "operieren") !!!*_

Es ist klar, der Verletzte_* musste (vom Arzt) operiert worden sein  

oder auch:*_

Es musste _*operiert worden sein*__* (es war wahrscheinlich, dass operiert worden war)*_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er bestreitet, _*operiert worden zu sein*_

Saludos


----------



## Luchjo

Mil gracias por sus valiosas respuestas.


----------

